# machine knitting



## rmjohn (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi:
I am new to machine knitting, I have a juki hi-memory KE1200. but no manual does anyone know who has one or know where to buy one .


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

Here is one for the 881, maybe it is similar?
https://app.box.com/shared/3g5d0rq9q7/1/73564447


----------



## Gwynshelton (Oct 16, 2012)

It sounds like the semi-automatic machine sold under the brand Lemair Helvetia in Australia. I would try the internet.


----------



## Gwynshelton (Oct 16, 2012)

ps. Also called Singer Magic Memory KE1200.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I have looked to see if there is a free download on the net but I can't find one.
I have found the following download on Etsy but there is a charge.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/171181618/juki-hi-memory-ke1200-knitting-machine


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Hop this link helps you. http://susiefreckleface.blogspot.com/2012/05/ke-2400-manual.html


----------



## ctrue (Dec 8, 2013)

A couple of weeks back I was sure someone had gave a site for down loading instruction Manuel's for different knitting machines, the one I am interested in was for a Singer 150. Can anyone help.
Thans


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

http://machineknittingetc.com/mod-150-chunky-knitter-knitting-machine-instruction-manual.html


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

You can check here - not sure of that model. She has a lot of ones I havn't heard of
http://s216.photobucket.com/user/Britlady52/library/SINGER%20DESIGNER%202%20MANUAL?sort=3&page=1#/user/Britlady52/library/SINGER%20DESIGNER%202%20MANUAL?sort=3&page=1&_suid=1386643839126033901127480903603


----------



## polarchange (Apr 3, 2012)

It might be worth trying http://www.superbaknitting.com/p/instruction-manual-for-pressure-pad.html - although the model you mention isn't listed it says the basic instruction manual is the same for all models.


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi Gwynshelton As you mentioned the Lemair Helvetia machine in your post I am wondering if you are familiar with this brand - I have several of the Hi Memory all ok and replaced all their sponge bars then I decided to renew the needle retainer bar on the older Lemair S H 700 Color ACE Mach. I removed the bar all right but then let all the needles drop forward to remove them managed to get about 75 of them out but now I have a mess of needles in the hold position and cannot remove any of them as the butts cannot be retrieved through their slits they are not aligned - the instruction book is no help - should I try and take the machine apart and how would I do that????????
Thank you for any help you or any KPers can give this desperate person.

Cara
Australia


----------



## ctrue (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the input and sites, they all had something interesting on them. Colleen


----------



## rmjohn (Apr 29, 2014)

I thank all of you who send me son info, I will check out all the links that you all sent 
tnanks rmjohn


----------



## rmjohn (Apr 29, 2014)

hello 
you still have the manual for the juki KE 1200 can you please let me know if you do.
thank you 
rmjohn


----------

